# Contract Printing - Help w/ Non Disclosure Agreement & Examples



## tshirtking454 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I wanted to see if anyone has any examples of some sort of an NDA contract (Non Disclosure Agreement) specifically for when an existing screen printer (you or me) uses another printer for contract printing / outsourcing big orders.

I'm sure they are a decent reputable company, but I would like to have them sign some sort of contract to at least try and protect my end of the business. Mostly so they are not over there collecting my client information and maybe later on down the road, calling or marketing their own company to my clients, re-using my designs or design elements, etc.

Example: 6 months after we send them our clients' order of 500 shirts to print, they're over there calling my client "Hey this is Bill from XYC Printing! We saw some of your shirts, we can do them for cheaper, don't get them from that other place."


Just trying to protect what i've managed to build up from nothing. 


Thanks in advance for any thoughts or examples you guys can show me, or anything your own company uses.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

The best way to avoid this is to roll up your sleeves and print the shirts yourself. Why are you not able to print only 500 shirts if your a screen printer. Just curious why you would give another shop most of the money when that's the biz your in.


----------



## SavannahMarket (Aug 9, 2016)

From the way you've worded your question, it sounds like an NDA is not the right type of document. You probably just want a simple "Agreement" contract which includes some of the elements of a non-disclosure as well as a non-compete agreement. Feel free to PM me if you are still looking for a resolution to this issue.


----------

